# Some vineyard pics



## UBB (Dec 8, 2011)

The wife likes to take pictures!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice ... I'm jealous


----------



## robie (Dec 8, 2011)

Great photos! You have a very nice view, too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice. How many acres do you have. Is that a pond or lake behind you house. Just beautiful.


----------



## UBB (Dec 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice. How many acres do you have. Is that a pond or lake behind you house. Just beautiful.



Everything sits on approx 5 acres I believe. It's Lake Oahe which is a part of the Missouri River.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice!

Are you in the flood plain........?????


----------



## UBB (Dec 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you in the flood plain........?????



No. we lost the use of the boat ramp this summer but that was it.


----------



## Flem (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent. I see a vineyard and winery in your future! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2011)

Phew, thats a lot of freaking work right there!!! Great job and poc, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UBB (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. It IS a lot of work but given the circumstances of how I came to be involved it's very satisfying.

I am a glutton for punishment though as there are plans to put some more vines in.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 13, 2011)

Very Very nice. Thats great that you have alot of land for your vines.


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome! Post an update on your harvest totals.

I also wondered about flooding in your area. We took Amtrak's Empire Builder from Chicago to Portland last summer and the water was up to the track ballast near Fargo and some nearby areas. 

I didn't see any oil rigs on your property... 


Bob


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2012)

agreed....one oil rig is needed!!!


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 30, 2012)

Beatiful, nice work. What is your vine spacing?


----------



## UBB (Jan 31, 2012)

theprodigy said:


> Beatiful, nice work. What is your vine spacing?



I can't take credit for the set-up as I didn't do it. I'm merely the care taker now.

The vines are spaced at approx 7ft. The rows are spaced at 10 ft.

And I wish there was some oil rigs but unfortunately for me the oil field is a lot further west.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 31, 2012)

they make rigs that can drill down and then parallel to the earth's surface so you can reach your neighbors oil

it will create a scandal for you, but you would have the oil money and be able to hire a lawyer and buy off a politician
i hear that this is how it sometimes works...no first hand experience here


----------



## saddlebronze (Jan 31, 2012)

I am seriously jonesing for your dirt! We have nothing but bedrock here in this part of CT. The state flower is a rock.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Very beautiful property.

What all do you have planted?


----------



## UBB (Mar 2, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> Very beautiful property.
> 
> What all do you have planted?



Grapes: Marquette, LaCrescent and Brianna

Plums, Apricots, Apples, several varieties of cherries


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 2, 2012)

What year growth are the vines?


----------



## UBB (Mar 2, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> What year growth are the vines?



planted in 09.

First limited harvest expected this fall.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry for the million questions but do you have a projection of how many lbs you will be harvesting?


----------



## UBB (Mar 2, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> Sorry for the million questions but do you have a projection of how many lbs you will be harvesting?



Haven't a clue to be honest. I'm learning on the fly as far as the grapes go.


----------



## UBB (May 23, 2012)

While the weird weather has certainly taken a toll on the vineyard and orchard, looks like I'll get at least a few grapes this fall.

Took some pics today after I finished mowing:


----------



## tatud4life (May 27, 2012)

That is very beautiful land you have there!!!!! I am envious!! I have never been to the Dakotas, but they look gorgeous. My 2 year old vine finally reached the top wire last week. I should get between 60 to 80 lbs off of my 3 year old this year hopefully. It has little pods everywhere!!!


----------



## UBB (Jun 13, 2012)

Took this picture this morning as I was headed out to weed and prune.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 13, 2012)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## UBB (Jun 22, 2012)

Finished pruning so I took a few pics yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking mighty good there!


----------



## UBB (Jun 22, 2012)

Now if I could only get rid of the dang creeping jenny!


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful vines!! Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## UBB (Oct 11, 2012)

Being I'm a glutton for punishment I've decide to put in more vines next spring. So 
yesterday I recruited my FIL to help me cement in the end posts.


----------



## BobR (Nov 5, 2012)

That is really nice. Should be a good feeling to be able to kick back and see how your hard work is paying off. Yep, that is NICE!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 5, 2012)

I am only able to see some of the photos.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2012)

Olusteebus I have a feeling that he provided a link to a hosted photo site that has changed. Only the last pictures are there.


----------



## UBB (Nov 5, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Olusteebus I have a feeling that he provided a link to a hosted photo site that has changed. Only the last pictures are there.


Yes, some of the pics were linked to photobucket or a facebook page and have been deleted. Sorry for that.


----------



## UBB (Nov 5, 2012)

Found some pics that may have been deleted. I'll try and keep them up since I update this thread occasionally. These pics are not in chronological order though.


----------

